# As per Aukai's orders ......................................



## mmcmdl (May 16, 2022)

I'm bringing up boxes of tooling from the other house . The on and off rain is keeping me from using the chainsaws which is what I should be doing .   Way to inspire me Mike , you know how much I like to move tools from one spot to the other .


----------



## DavidR8 (May 16, 2022)

So long as you don't move them back to their original locations!


----------



## vtcnc (May 16, 2022)

Can you imagine if your family had the same powers over you that Aukai has?


----------



## mmcmdl (May 16, 2022)

Every time They need to take blood or do IVs it takes them 3-6 sticks with these GD needles . They can't find a good vein they tell me . I smash a finger in between the log and the bucket and blood flows freely right thru my glove . This pile of trees is eating up my time as the weather is not co-operating dangit . But , I got some sawing done , I brought some boxes up , cleared out the old *Blazer , and will try to start it in a while . 

Sorry , I must have hit a short cut key to put me in bold mold , I'm not yelling . *


----------



## mmcmdl (May 16, 2022)

The Blazer started up . Sounded like a hornets next went thru the TBI .   But it started . Couple of squeals here and there , but they calmed down . So now , looking for the later heads for the TBI 350 , I believe 98 and above . Suppose to be an instant 100 HP gain with very little machining .


----------



## Jim F (May 16, 2022)

mmcmdl said:


> The Blazer started up . Sounded like a hornets next went thru the TBI .   But it started . Couple of squeals here and there , but they calmed down . So now , looking for the later heads for the TBI 350 , I believe 98 and above . Suppose to be an instant 100 HP gain with very little machining .


Still will not help having the bowtie on the front.......


----------



## Aukai (May 17, 2022)

I see you got distracted.....again.


----------



## mmcmdl (May 17, 2022)

I have everything to put this together other than time . I have that bowtie , the grille , the mirrows , 12 wheels , all glass , etc . They reside down the other house  currently resting in the Suburban . Just another project . Night !


----------



## Cadillac (May 17, 2022)

Man that vintage of GM trucks you better be up to date on tetanis shots. I have a 98 k2500 i use to bring a boat about a mile to the docks. already have had to do the brake lines, trans lines,  both trans and power steering cooler lines and coolers. ALL underneath that pig is delaminating steel.


----------



## mmcmdl (May 18, 2022)

A few boxes of stuff came up as per the orders !   I can't list this stuff as single items because I'll most likely only have 30 or so years left in me . I'm going to take a few pics with everything together . If you see something interesting , get in touch .


----------

